# مراحل التخطيط العمراني



## نسمة النيل (22 أبريل 2009)

تكملة للمشاركة السابقة اليكم بمراحل التخطيط العمراني


----------



## المهندسة ف (22 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جيد ويتناول باختصار مراحل التخطيط العمراني 

بس في جملة فيه الاتية 

- وبصفة عامة فإن التخطيط العمراني يشمل النواحي الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والطبيعية...وإن كان يعني بالتركيز على النواحي الطبيعية. اعتقد تقصدين ( العمرانية )


----------



## سولارلونر (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل امضيت ايام ابحث عن التخطيط الحضري الان وجدت التعريف


----------



## أ.م.إسراء (26 نوفمبر 2009)

التخطيط ومراحله وانواعه ومداه مواضيع على كل مهندس ان يحيط بها وبمعرفة متغيراتها، موضوع مفيد جداً.
شكرا لكم.


----------



## مصعب عبدالوهاب (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## رعد يوسف (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alrufaidy (2 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا لمساهمتك القيمة والمختصره جدا ...يسعدني ان نثري هذا الموضوع بمزيدا من التفاصيل لما للتخطيط من اهمية في حياة المجتمع .
وفقك الله ​*


----------



## معماريون (11 فبراير 2010)

اضافة قيمة 

مشكورة

معماريون


----------



## alkhait (12 فبراير 2010)

مشاء الله


----------



## alkhait (12 فبراير 2010)

اتايبلبل


----------



## النونه (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكووره كتييير يا بنت النيل وننتظر المزيد


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أختنا الفاضلة نسمة النيل على هذه الإضافة القيمة والمختصرة لمراحل التخطيط العمراني


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (13 فبراير 2010)

ان شاء الله منو اللفائدة تسلم ايدك


----------



## محمد محي2010 (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## معاوية علي (6 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## جورج شرقاوي (10 مايو 2010)

جيد جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## Vision83 (13 مايو 2010)

ربنا يجزيكي خير ياباش مهندسة


----------



## youcef gouri (23 نوفمبر 2010)

متميز بالفعل


----------



## طارق الكيكى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الافادة بس ممكن موضوع عن التخطيط العمراى (المحلى ) بالتفصيل اكتر لو سمحتوا


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع مختصرا ومفيد 
جزيتي خيرا


----------



## rami20042005 (26 نوفمبر 2014)

thanks


----------

